# Nox Fly "24 Dirt / Street Hardtail



## -=MARS=- (3. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290125060767&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=019

bin Jung und brauche das Geld


----------



## willymcbride (4. Juni 2007)

muss ich bei ebay mitbieten oder verkaufst du es auch direkt ? 
falls direkt , wie teuer solls denn sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

